# Home hair dye question ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Do you have more than a few grey hairs and dye you own hair ? If so , Just wanted a bit of feedback please   
I have been using semi permanent colours from our local home bargains shop , and well they were only lasting 3 or 4 washes before the colour was going and the grey was showing   
So i've moved on to a permanent colour , spent a bit more on my dye this time , but after 3 weeks i have grey roots again   is this normal for hair to grow this quick or should i say hair dye to grow out so quick 
How often should i need to do my hair ?
I know you may think it's not a big deal to do , but my hair is waist length and takes a lot of doing , it's lso dark so the grey one show so easily , just wish it would last longer .
How often do you need to use a home colour  Am i 'normal' ?
Would love a bit of feedback - there ain't a hairdresser around is there


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya
What colour are you using? If its anything red based then they tend to fade/wash out a lot quicker than dark colours - or go slightly orangey.... Are you just colouring the roots or all of your hair? If its all of it then you might not be putting enough on as you have so much hair and might need 2 boxes rather than just one?  


With a permanent hair colour I would reckon on 6 weeks of decent colour before it looks in need of some TLC - I also find that colour shampoo (the ones with pigment in them) help a lot with keeping the colour, they are a bit more expensive but you can find them sometimes in Home Bargains, and usually in bodycare a bit cheaper.


Rx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I use a red basd colour & usually do it between 4-6 weeks. I do usually use an espensive colour (L'oreal or similar) which do cover gray well (I have lotof grey coming through in the shaved area which has started to regrow after the op) & the XXL one hs covered it fine although it's a different red colour. I have one of the new Palette ones to use next as it's a lot cheaper (& was on offer at Tesco so only £2.50) & will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

If I permanent dye mine the grey starts noticably showing after about 4 weeks and I need to redo it after about 6 to 8. I don't have heaps of grey but it definitely shows! 

Hair also grows more at certain times so you may need to colour it more frequently, say, in the summer than other times. 

Depending on how much grey you are talking about, one option that might last longer would be highlights in a lighter colour rather than all over colour. If you can find a local hairdresser (perhaps one who visits at your home) or a relative to do them cheaply it doesn't have to cost the earth and is worth the investment because they last a lot longer. A lot of people with very dark hair like yours and mine end up going lighter as they get older to hide the grey and the fairer shades seem to show less when roots start to grow through. My niece did mine a few months back with a fairly bright blonde. It took me a while to get used to being such a dramtically lighter colour (albiet just highlights) but they looked fab! They do need doing again now (3 months on) but I find that the grey doesn't show so much because it kind of blends into the blonde bits. My hair is not quite waist length but it is long and if I permanent all over colour it I have to use two boxes. 

If you are colouring all over the same colour every time then you can just retouch the roots after the initial colour (provided it hasn't faded too much). You may need some help to do this. My best friend - who has been all over grey since her teens - has me or her brother help her do her roots; they usually look ok. 


C~x


----------

